# Interesting.... What if this guy came to your church?



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 15, 2009)

Jason Robertson posted an interesting video on his blog....

Shocking, powerful video exposes postmodern, emergent and seeker churches | The FIDE-O Blog


----------



## 44jason (Apr 15, 2009)

The irony of this video is that the churches that have compromised the gospel have done so in their attempts to be RELEVANT. Yet, what this man most longs for is to be edified by the gospel.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 15, 2009)

The man needs something else before that man can glorify God and enjoy Him forever Reconciliation to God is what he needs if he is not already. He needs a remedy for his sin. I am not proposing that every sermon, or any sermon for that matter, needs to be an altar call, so to speak. Many a man have been brought under conviction just by seeing God exalted in preaching and man's place identified before God as the scriptures portray. Thank God there are many good churches out there that do this.


----------



## DonP (Apr 15, 2009)

Joshua good thoughts and esp when you consider 1 of 2 people are dying of circulatory disease and 1 of 3 from cancer and the next leading cause of death is properly prescribed drugs. 
People are seriously dying and are ignorant of it, they think they need to know about how to have more fun while they are dying and they are blind to it. 

The same is true spiritually.
People need the Gospel most of all. I was surprised he did not say this. 

He doesn't need comforting from the word, though that is good, he doesn't need encouragement to press on, though also good. 
He needs a pastor who will make sure he has the gospel and is eternally healed. 

Then the others can be of use. 

How sad so many even reformed minister won't preach against sin because they say the people don't like to hear it and will leave. 

Well if they don't get the gospel then there is nothing you have to offer them anyway. 

But these pastors say, if we can just string them along with gentle soothing comforting teaching patiently maybe they will get the gospel one day and be saved. 
Why chase the off with harsh words?

Well I am wondering then when and what day will any of them get the gospel if you can never preach against sin and how bad it is because there is alwasy someone new there ? 

And what about all the people who are leaving your church because you do preach weak? 

It may only change who leaves. More reprobate leave and more elect stay who hear the voice of their Lord. 

Why waste time preaching a message only the reprobate will stay and put up with to comfort their undealt with guilt?

Bur Jesus was nice to the adulteress, they cry! 

I say At least He told her Go and Sin No More. 

Not, its OK if you sin because we all do and Jesus forgives us. 

God have mercy on these ministers and raise us up some prophets who will call men to you and to repent from their sins and obey your commands.


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 15, 2009)

Makes you think


----------



## Rich Koster (Apr 15, 2009)

There are too many country clubs masquerading as true Churches in America ( I can't speak for the rest of the world). This is sad, but we were warned by Jesus and his apostles that this would be so.


----------



## Ivan (Apr 15, 2009)

The clowns "celebrating" communion...wow! That was sickening.


----------



## 44jason (Apr 15, 2009)

I agree. It was sickening.
What could possibly possess someone to do something so ridiculous?


----------



## DonP (Apr 15, 2009)

44jason said:


> I agree. It was sickening.
> What could possibly possess someone to do something so ridiculous?



Man you chosen frozen are reeealy out of it. 

Don't ya know man, you have to do things to keep the kids interested. 

Cu mon we have liberty in Christ. Its all grace now.


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 15, 2009)

Joshua said:


> As much as I appreciate the thrust of the video, and as much as I sympathize with the man's plight, would that the Church lament her state _not_ primarily because of hurting men, but because of the total disregard for the glory of the Almighty God. Would that _that_ would be the focus, foundation, and unction undergirding our desires to do right by Him. _What is the chief and highest end of man?
> 
> The chief and highest end of man is to glorify God and to enjoy him forever.
> _​Nonetheless, I understand the point that's trying to be made (as Jason commented above) by showing that what's _relevant_ to this man is not what the _relevant churches_ are bringing. Would that our every thought and point be to glorify the God of Scripture, finding Him true, but every man a liar. What a lamentable state of the Church.  Yet, God will be sanctified among His people, and in that is our hope.
> ...



That's exactly what I was thinking. I feel for this guy, but he too was making church a place all about him and his needs. Not that we shouldn't meet each others needs as the family of Christ and be there for one another, but that isn't what worship is all about. Maybe he meant something different, but that's how I saw it. In any case, the EC is a c**p hole sucking people in.


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 15, 2009)

Interesting comments. More than anything else, the video shows just how much these events really are "worship services." Only, they aren't worshipping God; they are worshipping man. Josh, et al, you are right to point out that it would be just as wrong to do the same in the case of this gentleman. Don, you are entirely right to point out that there is no mention of the gospel therein, either. But that is exactly what he needs to hear (and what everyone needs to here in our churches) -- the glorious majesty of God and the wondrous promise of the gospel of Jesus Christ.

This video, though, makes we sad. I wonder how few "church buildings" actually hear of the majesty of God and the glory of the gospel.


----------



## Rich Koster (Apr 15, 2009)

44jason said:


> I agree. It was sickening.
> What could possibly possess someone to do something so ridiculous?



Not what, but WHO.


----------



## DonP (Apr 15, 2009)

sjonee said:


> In any case, the EC is a c**p hole sucking people in.



Why don't you tell us how you really feel ?


----------



## Ivan (Apr 15, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> 44jason said:
> 
> 
> > I agree. It was sickening.
> ...



Yeah, as in WHO possessed them...I actually kinda got that feeling when watching that part. Creepy.

But, oh yeah, I'm the Frozen Chosen...


----------



## 44jason (Apr 16, 2009)

I am working on a post that deals with Tony Jones' belief (as seen in this video) that wondering everyday if God and the gospel is all just a crock is a "beautiful" thing and glorifying unto God.


----------

